# Submarine deaths caused by failures



## Colin1 (Mar 24, 2009)

More trouble at sea

BBC NEWS | England | Sub deaths caused by 'failures'


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 24, 2009)

[email protected]@n, that's terrible, all because of some bloody systems failure. The only good thing that I can say about this is that at least the whole sub crew wasn't lost.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 25, 2009)

We called our O2 generators "bombs". Basically, electrolysis of water generates H2 and O2...both very explosive gases. Its a tribute to the training and fast actions of the rest of the crew that the entire sub didn't go down. Fires spread insanely fast when you're in an enclosed can full of O2 supplies, fuel-oil, and other combustables. 

They dont' mention much except who needs to be blamed, but they did say that the one mechanic was killed by CO2 poisoning. Possibly by staying back inside the compartment and isolating it from the rest of the boat?


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 25, 2009)

This was a terrible, and by all accounts avoidable, tragedy. As Rabid and FF have said, it is a small mercy that the rest of the crew survived. Coroners are becoming increasingly vociferous in their condemnations of the MoD, and each death, combat or accidental, seems to cast new doubt on the ability of the MoD to provide adequate equipment and maintenance for our armed forces.

One peculiar point of English law is that inquests on deceased service personnel are held in the county to which their remains are returned. Most RAF flight carrying remains used to come into Brize Norton in Oxfordshire, a county with a coroner particularly damning in his criticisms of MoD policy. Recent news coverage of remains returning to the UK has reported the flights coming into Lyneham, in the neighbouring county of Wiltshire, where the coroner is less strident in his views. While there may well be a perfectly good operation reason for the change, the MoD has not opted to divulge it, and it has left many observers in the UK wondering if the change has (perhaps unintentionally) taken some heat off the MoD. I truly hope this is not true, but the MoD seems to have shown little urge to answer the criticisms that have been made of it...


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 25, 2009)

BombTaxi said:


> Most RAF flight carrying remains used to come into Brize Norton in Oxfordshire, a county with a coroner particularly damning in his criticisms of MoD policy. Recent news coverage of remains returning to the UK has reported the flights coming into Lyneham, in the neighbouring county of Wiltshire, where the coroner is less strident in his views...


Wouldn't surprise me at all
though they'd best make the most of it, Lyneham's due to be closed down and everything moved back to Brize!


----------



## Clay_Allison (Apr 3, 2009)

My brother is on the USS Buffalo. You can imagine I'm not happy about this.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 3, 2009)




----------

